# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  مايكروسوفت تعلن عن قرب طرح "إكسبلورر 8"

## إبتسام السهم

*مايكروسوفت تعلن عن قرب طرح "إكسبلورر 8"*

نشرت في 2008-06-14 تعتزم شركة مايكروسوفت طرح نسخة تجريبية ثانية مكتملة الخصائص من الإصدار الجديد لبرنامج إنترنت إكسبلورر 8 لتصفح الإنترنت خلال أغسطس المقبل. 
وكانت مايكروسوفت كشفت أوائل مارس الماضي عن النسخة التجريبية الأولى من برنامج إنترنت إكسبلورر 8، خلال مؤتمر حول تكنولوجيا الإنترنت عقدته الشركة بمدينة لاس فيجاس الأمريكية، واستهدفت مصممي ومطوري مواقع الإنترنت بصورة رئيسية.
والنسخة الجديدة المزمع طرحها ستستهدف المستخدم العادي للانترنت، حيث ستكون مزودة بجميع الخصائص التي سيتمتع بها عند إطلاقه رسميًا.
يشار إلى أن مايكروسوفت لم تكشف حتى الآن عن موعد تدشين النسخة النهائية من إنترنت إكسبلورر 8 بشكل رسمي

----------


## Hussain.T

مشكووور على الخبر الحلو

تحياتي

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا على المروور :noworry:

----------


## المتحير

خبر حلو ان شاء الله صحيح

----------

